# Long term visitor/Retirement Visa questions



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm planning on retiring to the Philippines (Nueva Ecija area initially) in a few months from now and I have a few questions regarding visas.
- I assume that I can, initially, travel there on the "standard" 3 week visa then get an extended/long term visitor visa (I think that's good for 3 months) after I get there, thus giving me time to settle, then obtain the retirement visa, correct ?

I've already looked into the requirements for the retirement visa and I quality, no problem, and have actually already started the application (online) however several people have told me it's easier to just finish it after I arrive, 2 trips to Manila is all, one for the application and one to actually get the visa.

- The other, visa, related question that I have relates to the retirement visa, the background check. I assume I have that done here, in the US, before I leave for the Philippines, however I'm unsure what/where to get that. Sheriffs office, Dept. of Homeland Security, ...... ????

Thank you,
Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It would be easier to get your visa in the States before you travel.


----------



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

Where in the States do I get the visa ?

Thanks,
Fred




Gary D said:


> It would be easier to get your visa in the States before you travel.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Finish it in the states*



Fred98TJ said:


> Hi all,
> I'm planning on retiring to the Philippines (Nueva Ecija area initially) in a few months from now and I have a few questions regarding visas.
> - I assume that I can, initially, travel there on the "standard" 3 week visa then get an extended/long term visitor visa (I think that's good for 3 months) after I get there, thus giving me time to settle, then obtain the retirement visa, correct ?
> 
> ...


Don't listen to anyone that tells you it's easier to get anything accomplished in the Philippines you'll be sorry for sure (Maybe they are businessmen, have connections through the company), get all your ducks in a row and finish up your retirement Visa stateside or get ready for several long costly trips to Manila along with headaches and stress. 

It took me two months working with the Philippine Consulate stateside by mail to get my Immigrant Visa card. 

Can you imagine the hassles Fred if you need something or it's not the correct paperwork, on the mailing costs and time from the US to the Philippines and if you need a document certified the US Embassy charges $50 per document. What ends up being the time of your life turns into a stressful and agonizing experience that'll make you want to leave, don't forget without that retirement Visa or what ever resident card you apply for if you don't have it you won't be able to open a dollar or retiree dollar account (here again don't listen to anybody) so you'll be left in the hands of those money changers they make from 2-6 peso's off every single dollar when you write checks. 

Look for your consulate by clicking on your state below.

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

This is the complete form with instructions that I filled out through Chicago so it has Chicago headers but it also gives you an idea what you need but make sure to get the most updated forms from your Philippine Consulate, *"Every single document must be certified through the Consulate that controls your state"*. I feel I've done my duty to give you short-cuts and warn you in advance the rest is up to you Fred.

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy said:


> Don't listen to anyone that tells you it's easier to get anything accomplished in the Philippines you'll be sorry for sure (Maybe they are businessmen, have connections through the company), get all your ducks in a row and finish up your retirement Visa stateside or get ready for several long costly trips to Manila along with headaches and stress.
> ]


^^ this. ...


----------



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

Ok, no problem, however still no answer regarding the background check. I get there here in the states I assume, but where/what kid, Dept. of Homeland Security, FBI, local sheriff dept. etc. ???

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Fred98TJ said:


> Ok, no problem, however still no answer regarding the background check. I get there here in the states I assume, but where/what kid, Dept. of Homeland Security, FBI, local sheriff dept. etc. ???
> 
> Thanks,
> Fred


All you need is a local check. Get everything notorized. You will need to go to DFA here to certify the notorization. Depending on how long it take you to get you visa . They may ask you to get a NBI check.


----------



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

A local check here (I assume in the US), however "WHERE", is my question.
Sheriff, FBI, Dept. of Homeland Security, my local buddy, etc. 
What kind of background check do I need. 

Fred



c_acton98 said:


> All you need is a local check. Get everything notorized. You will need to go to DFA here to certify the notorization. Depending on how long it take you to get you visa . They may ask you to get a NBI check.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Fred98TJ said:


> A local check here (I assume in the US), however "WHERE", is my question.
> Sheriff, FBI, Dept. of Homeland Security, my local buddy, etc.
> What kind of background check do I need.
> 
> Fred


Local means local.....sherriff or police...my god man just ask for background check..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Police record print out*



Fred98TJ said:


> Ok, no problem, however still no answer regarding the background check. I get there here in the states I assume, but where/what kid, Dept. of Homeland Security, FBI, local sheriff dept. etc. ???
> 
> Thanks,
> Fred


It's #7 block for a Non Quota Visa but you'll need different paper work for retirement Visa, the Philippines calls it a "Police Clearance".... sort of a funny request because what you'll actually need is a copy of your *police record print out*, let them know your doing it for Immigration purposes, so go down to your local police building ask if you can get a copy of your "Police record" the cost varies but is usually no more than $10, these buildings aren't always located at the police station but could be stand alone spots in other area's.

Bottom line is contact your Philippine Consulate in Los Angeles, it looks like your originally from AZ? if not that would be another question you'll pose to the Philippine Consulate.

Here's the web site. Embassy of the Philippines - Home


More information I got from the Los Angeles Philippine Consulate site: 

ADDRESS AND DIRECTIONS TO THE LOS ANGELES PHILIPPINE CONSULATE

Our address is 3600 Wilshire Blvd, Suite 500, Los Angeles, CA 90010, 
with telephone number (213) 639-0980 to 85 / fax number (213) 639-0990/
e-mail: [email protected]. 
Our office hours are from 9:00 a.m. to 4:30 p.m., Monday to Friday. 

And here's where I found the address above on that website it has at the bottom of the page the address and also if you click it will give you directions but like I said you can do everything using the mail system, make sure if your US passport is up to date also, if it's due to expire in a year I'd get a new one first.

http://www.philippineslosangeles.or...ssy-los-angeles/about-the-office-los-angeles/


I had to call and email my Philippine Consulate several times to get all the information ready for my submitted package to them, so once you get all your paper work together your gonna submit it to the Los Angeles Philippine Consulate, then once approved and you get a retirement Visa stamp in your US passport along with a hand carry package to the Philippines and then you'll have I think one week to report to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration in Manila to finish up that package and get your Retirement or Immigrant card.


----------



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks, that's "exactly" what I was looking for.


Fred




mcalleyboy said:


> It's #7 block for a Non Quota Visa but you'll need different paper work for retirement Visa, the Philippines calls it a "Police Clearance".... sort of a funny request because what you'll actually need is a copy of your *police record print out*, let them know your doing it for Immigration purposes, so go down to your local police building ask if you can get a copy of your "Police record" the cost varies but is usually no more than $10, these buildings aren't always located at the police station but could be stand alone spots in other area's.
> 
> Bottom line is contact your Philippine Consulate in Los Angeles, it looks like your originally from AZ? if not that would be another question you'll pose to the Philippine Consulate.
> 
> ...


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Prior to coming here, I just went down to the local Police Station (in Globe, Az) and they typed a nice letter stating that they had no negative reports or arrests on me for the last 20 years.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Fred, 

I tried to send an answer to your PM, but the site said yours was an invalid address. 

Fred


----------

